# gypsy tabs frog man style.



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well here is one I just got done with it's what I call a gypsy tabs frog man style it can shoot all ammo but likes the big stuff like rock's it has para cords at both ends so the band's can't stack so what do you think.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been very tempted to try that style for a while. I'm very interested in how it shoots for you.

Do you shoot with a twist and tweek the pouch ?

From folks I have spoken to they seem to say they get very good ammo flight using this method as the ammo clears the pouch and tubes well.

How did you attach the paracord in the tubes, just a knot... and is it paracord with the center strands taken out ?

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No tweaking I just melt the para cord together and slide it in the tube then wrap right with some theraband ties it shoots shooter marbles really good.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> No tweaking I just melt the para cord together and slide it in the tube then wrap right with some theraband ties it shoots shooter marbles really good.


is the paracord center pulled out ?

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No but you can don't think it would hurt it eather way. Hey pm me your address and I will send this one to you.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i know that as a mexican style sort of attachment. i do this when i have short tubes left over from regular use and breakage, to extend them out to my normal draw. to me it feels as if theres a little more of a "whip" to the shot.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

nicely done..I have use the same method with paracord at the pouch..but not on the fork end..I may give that a try....OM


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

are the tabs just taped on to the forks ? the pouch looks like it would be easy to load and handle with big tubes rigged

like that ...........


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

the tabs are whiped on with sinue and then super glued over the top.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ghost~you mean you melted the 2 sides together?I tried with a knot won't go in tube....I have 2040...I have used simular set up with kitchen twin & attach to the tube with a larks head same with bands will not slip....

What size tubing on that rig you posted up? OM


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

its thera tube blue i use a artirey clamp to put it in with clamp the para cord in the clamp lube up some with spit slide it in and tie it off.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice setup man, love it!


----------



## Cupajo (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a vague recollection of someone using a similar method and having problems with the hard melted ends of the cords chaffing the tubing contributing to failure. An alternative that may last longer (I haven't used it enough to know yet) is to use a 1/2- "square" knot closing the join by wrapping the tag ends with a small rubber band wrap which should be plenty stable. A short wrap above the knot will leave enough of a bulge to secure the join after it is inserted in the tube and locked in with either a short sleeve of tubing or wraps of string or rubber band.


----------

